# How do you load a horse into a horse box



## Ish2020 (15 June 2020)

I now this is a stupid question but when I got my horse the old owner transported my mare for me. My current yard that had a lot of shows  so I didn’t have to travel but unfortunately I have to move to a new yard.  my friend is going to help me since it’s his box . But I never actually loaded a horse into a horse box. I have a basic idea on how to do it but I now it can be dangerous if you load wrong. Do you have any tips.


----------



## windand rain (15 June 2020)

if your horse leads well you simply walk in and it should follow. Into a lorry you will have a steeper ramp but lots more room in a trailer less steep ramp but much less room
Dont stop at the bottom of the ramp and make sure you are all settled and the ramp up before you leave her


----------



## be positive (15 June 2020)

As your friend probably has more experience I would let them lead her in this time, horses take confidence from someone who knows what they are doing, can position themselves in the right place to allow the horse room to go on but still able to remain in control, a handler getting in the way or hesitating at the wrong moment can make an easy horse question what is going on.


----------



## JFTDWS (15 June 2020)

Pick 'em up, walk up the ramp, put 'em down.  Like loading boxes into a van, you have to remember to bend your knees and protect your back.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 June 2020)

JFTDWS said:



			Pick 'em up, walk up the ramp, put 'em down.  Like loading boxes into a van, you have to remember to bend your knees and protect your back.
		
Click to expand...

Ted says he is available for a demonstration.


----------



## ycbm (15 June 2020)

You've put this is the place for stolen vehicles and horses.  try in Tack Room and you will probably get more answers.


----------



## Widgeon (15 June 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted says he is available for a demonstration.
		
Click to expand...

Via Zoom call perhaps? You could sell tickets for charity....


----------



## Darbs (19 June 2020)

There is a good video here from Horsemart. 




This horse is in a bridle, but they dont need to be.


----------



## Bob notacob (21 June 2020)

ycbm said:



			You've put this is the place for stolen vehicles and horses.  try in Tack Room and you will probably get more answers.
		
Click to expand...

lol ,I hadnt noticed .


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 June 2020)

Open ramp, tell horse "up you go", job done.

Mine are self loaders so I don't have an issue but would let an experienced person show you how to load safely. Hat, gloves and decent footwear for tricky loaders.


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 June 2020)

On the odd occasion I have to get really tough and add a “what the hell are you doing? Get on”...... only if things are really bad though 😉


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 June 2020)

In all seriousness op, don’t over think it. Just confidently walk it on.


----------



## Bob notacob (22 June 2020)

Inadvertantly got involved in a broken down horse box rescue .Knew the pony was a sheite . Was totally relieved when the rescuer was a guy called Victor Gache ,. Suddenly my problems fell away. I watched a master  load the said sheite. Total calm . I think even "domino" was impressed.


----------

